# Super Natural/USO 1st Annual Picnic 09-09-2012



## kadikris (Jul 24, 2012)

Super Natural/USO 1st Annual Picnic 09-09-2012<br><br>


----------



## kadikris (Jul 24, 2012)

NOTE: Hotels posted with flyer are close to the Park and Hotels have trailer parking. Call Chris and/or Hotels for more information.....


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

I'll be there!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

PREMACY CAR CLUB will be in the house.


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

DESTINATION WILL B THERE SOUNDS LIKE FUN :thumbsup:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT for the Homie.


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm there


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!


----------



## balderas909 (Jul 20, 2012)

Bicycles?


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

it on and krackin on the 9 baby


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*SINFUL PLEASURES C.C. *WILL BE IN THE HOUSE*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/342674-sinful-pleasures-c-c-15th-anniversary-bbq.html*


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

it gonna be a great one so don't miss out so come out and enjoy this with us onelove and god bless everyone that commin


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

ttt for the fam!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

UFAMEA said:


> ttt for the fam!


 YOU ALREADY KNOW KITA WE ARE DOWN...


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

UFAMEA said:


> ttt for the fam!


:h5:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Definetly a cant miss TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This sounds good.....


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

H will be there


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

Two of my favorite clubs uniting! Love it. Best of luck


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

hope you guys have a good turn out


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This one is looking goooood........


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

KITA CHRIS IF YOU NEED A DJ BUMPIN SOME OF THAT OL SCHOOL MUSICA , HIT UP JOJO DESTINATION , HE GOT YOU GUYS COVERED , :thumbsup:


----------



## Sac70Drop (Mar 25, 2012)

TTT 4 THE HOMEBOY KITA AND USO SACRAMENTO!!!! IMA HOLLA AT YOU BIG UCE!!:420:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

Sac70Drop said:


> TTT 4 THE HOMEBOY KITA AND USO SACRAMENTO!!!! IMA HOLLA AT YOU BIG UCE!!:420:


 don't gef forget to holla uso onelove thanks jojo for the love come thru and enjoy fam


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The CHOLO DJ in the house...


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

uppers


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


64Rag said:


> PREMACY CAR CLUB will be in the house.



With special guest, the one and only BUDAH!!!!!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

UFAMEA said:


> it gonna be a great one so don't miss out so come out and enjoy this with us onelove and god bless everyone that commin


ONELOVE MY BROTHA :h5:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

newstyle_64 said:


> ONELOVE MY BROTHA :h5:


love you too doug god bless fam


----------



## fatboy209 (Jul 31, 2010)

UntouchableS C.C will be there!!!! 

T.T.T


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

UFAMEA said:


> love you too doug god bless fam


I BEEN LIVING IN THE 916 FOR 1 MONTH NOW AND I STILL AINT SEEN YOU, I GUEES THE ONLY WAY IM GONNA SEE IS TO SHOW UP... SO I'LL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Pop locking contest going down.....come on out Old Scoolers


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

TTT for the families


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

YOU KNOW MY CARS ALMOST DONE I'LL BE THERE BIG USO!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sac70Drop (Mar 25, 2012)

rollin out wit exotic rider!!!! 1 luv 2 big uso :420: who else wanna roll out from sac :dunno: letz get it together....


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

LET ME NO WHERE TO MEET UP :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Lifes Finest will be out there to support


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Calling out all pop lockers.....


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT:wave:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT BLVD KINGS WILL BE THERE


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

*JUST IN CASE YOU HEARD A RUMOR THAT THE SUPER NATURAL/USO EVENT IS CANCELLED, THE RUMORS ARE FALSE!!! THIS EVENT IS HAPPENING ON SCHEDULE AS PLANNED SEPT. 9TH AT OAK GROVE PARK IN STOCKTON, CA. SEE YA THERE.... :yes:*


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Pop locking contest going down.....come on out Old Scoolers


What!! Im going to try and make this. I gotta see my fam Kita. Ya'll know Im an OG strutters from the street of Frisco. TTT


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

og flip from frisco said:


> What!! Im going to try and make this. I gotta see my fam Kita. Ya'll know Im an OG strutters from the street of Frisco. TTT


yes sir he sho is hope to see you there my uso


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

[h=2]MEMORIAL CARWASH Saturday, September 8th 2012 LAY M LOW CC MEMBER[/h] _







Memorial Carwash for David Barnett aka Cologne Man... a Fallen True Rider on 8/30/12_ Memorial car wash for David Barnett aka Cologne Man a true rider fallen on 8/30/2012
Saturday, September 8th 2012

Where: Quality Tires n Wheels
2537 Waterloo Rd
Stockton Ca. 
Time: 10 am until sun goes down for David.

Please come out and show your support in his family's time of need.

Your Support and Donations will be greatly appreciated.​


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


eastbay_drop said:


> Lifes Finest will be out there to support


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Bump


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

YOU ALREADY KNOW FAMILY FIRST WILL BE THERE!


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

to all clubs and familys attending our picnic tomorrow can you bring your cooler with ice to keep your drinks cold we have drinks and water that way your drinks will be ice cold sorry about the late notice thank you god bless everyone safe travel let have some funn 5000.


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

I wish I knew ahead of time I would of been there . Good luck USO hope is a good turn out we need good functions to keep this lowriders game alive


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

:thumbsup:


ICEE*63 said:


> YOU ALREADY KNOW FAMILY FIRST WILL BE THERE!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm here and it's lookin good. :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Pop lockers getting down already!!!


----------



## Gatornation (Jun 9, 2012)

THANKZ BIG UCE FOR A REALLY NICE PICNIC! LOTS OF FOOD & LOTS OF NICE RIDES! GOT TO MEET SUPER NATURAL C.C . ! SOME COO DUDES! THANKZ AGAIN, WALLY GATOR!


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

FIRST I LIKE TO THINK THE USO /SUPER NATURAL CLUB AGAIN FOR LETTING USE GET DONATION AT THE PICNIC FOR ARE FALLING LAY M LOW MEMBER NOW TO THE GOOD PART THE FIRST LADY I GOT TO GIVE YOU YOUR PROPS YOU ARE A RIDER FOR REAL THE WAY YOU DONKEY KICKED THAT 66 WAS SO PROPER YOU DIDNT MISS A BET YOU KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DOING DOWN THERE IN THE DIRTY SOUTH OF CALI AND LAY M LOW HAD A BALL KICKING IT WITH BOTH CLUBS MEETING THE RIDERS FROM THE SOUTH MARK MY I WILL BE AT YOU GUYS PICNIC IN APRIL IS ALREADY ON THE MANDO LIST FOR WHOSE EVER PAPER IS RITE IN LAY M LOW :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Thank you all that showed up and special thanks for USO and Super Naturals for throwing this event! Great day, great company, great event, great time!!!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

MUCH PROPS TO UCE and SUPER NATURALS FOR HOSTING A GREAT PICNIC. :thumbsup: IT WAS REAL NICE TO SEE AN OG "LA" CAR CLUB COME UP HERE AND REPRESENT, JUST ANOTHER NOTCH IN THE BELT OF "RESPECT" AMOUNGST NORTH and SOUTH LOWRIDERS.

MUCH RESPECT TO THE NOR CAL LOWRIDER COMMUNITY FOR THE GREAT HOSPITALITY AND RESPECT SHOWN TOWARDS THE MAJESTICS AS WELL AS SUPER NATURALS, NOR CAL LOWRIDERS REPRESENTED :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## Sac70Drop (Mar 25, 2012)

i just want to say 1 luv to big uso 4 a great picinic me and my family had a great time. it was all about respect, our kids, families, and our lowriders. love and much respect from the 9-1-6 ! thank you kita !!!!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS GUYS


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

That's what lowriding is all about. On the freeway from Sac to Stockton with USO and SuperNaturals. 20 cars clowning and having fun. The food was great and the cars were great. I will be making a trip to the SuperNatural picnic in April.


----------



## Sac70Drop (Mar 25, 2012)

exotic rider said:


> HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS GUYS


 :nicoderm::yes:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

Sac70Drop said:


> :nicoderm::yes:


WHAT'S UP FOOL?








CANDY DRIPPIN!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sac70Drop (Mar 25, 2012)

exotic rider said:


> WHAT'S UP FOOL?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:run:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Congratulations Kita... USO Supernatural. Looking good.


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Cadillac1 said:


> That's what lowriding is all about. On the freeway from Sac to Stockton with USO and SuperNaturals. 20 cars clowning and having fun. The food was great and the cars were great. I will be making a trip to the SuperNatural picnic in April.


 joe joe dancer your boy will see you down there in APRIL LAY M LOW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE NORTHERN CALI RIDERS CAN WE GET A LINE TOGETHER TO ROLE TO SOUTHERN CAL FOR THE SUPER WHAT SUPER NATUREL PICNIC IN APRIL WHEN THE SITE POPS UP CAN WE GET A ROLL CALL LIST GOING AND IF YOUR NOT GOING PLEZ DONT MAKE NO COMMENT CUZ YOU GUYS ALREADY NO SMILEY SMOOTH IS GOING TO THE DIRTY SOUTH KRIS AND JOHN STAY IN TOUCH WITH ME AND GIVE ME HEADS UP ON WHEN YOU GUYS ARE GOING CUZ IF THE ROLE CALL LIST DONT TAKE OFF IL HAVE TO DO LIKE I DO ME AND MY GIRL SOLO BOLO


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

*Lay M Low coming together for the picnic
*










































*
*


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

JR Hoppin Big H Caprice


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks like we will be taking that trip in April to if all gos well


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

H&MEURO said:


> Looks like we will be taking that trip in April to if all gos well


 ARE YOU GUYS GOING THE DAY B4 CUZ IF SO WE HAVE TO PICK A MEETING SPOT SOME WHERE ON THE WAY SO WE CAN ROLE IN 2GETHER AND LET ME NOW SO MY GIRL CAN RESERVE YOU GUYS SOME ROOMS KOOL ROUGE uffin:


----------



## kadikris (Jul 24, 2012)

just wanna say thanks to all to the people and lowriders for coming out to our event and supporting us , special shout out to family first for coming out with 7 cars thanks guys . see all of you next year at our 2 annual event until then keep on lowriding kadikris


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

kadikris said:


> just wanna say thanks to all to the people and lowriders for coming out to our event and supporting us , special shout out to family first for coming out with 7 cars thanks guys . see all of you next year at our 2 annual event until then keep on lowriding kadikris


it was a beautiful day thank to all our southern ryda and our northern ryda that came out to support our first super natural/uso picnic thanks next year going to be off the chain


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

kadikris said:


> just wanna say thanks to all to the people and lowriders for coming out to our event and supporting us , special shout out to family first for coming out with 7 cars thanks guys . see all of you next year at our 2 annual event until then keep on lowriding kadikris


WE HAD A GREAT TIME AN THE FOOD WAS BOMB.AN IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOUR DOWN SOUTH CHAPTER THEY WERE REAL COOL THANKS AGAIN USO AN SUPER NATURAL!


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> *Lay M Low coming together for the picnic
> *
> View attachment 539480
> View attachment 539481
> ...


 I CANT COUNT BUT DAM CAN SUM ONE ELSE COUNT THOSE LAY M LOW CARS FOR ME LOL THATS WHAT I THOUGHT LOOKS LIKE 7 TO ME LOL uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

kadikris said:


> just wanna say thanks to all to the people and lowriders for coming out to our event and supporting us , special shout out to family first for coming out with 7 cars thanks guys . see all of you next year at our 2 annual event until then keep on lowriding kadikris


 I GUEST IF WE BRING MORE NEXT YEAR WE WILL GET PROPS ON HOW MANY WE CAME IN WITH TO uffin:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*GIVE RESPECT, GET RESPECT! GIVE LOVE, GET LOVE! ONE FAMILY.....*


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

View attachment 543330


----------

